# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Formoni nje fjali me fjalën:

## Shtegtarja

.....Pushim !!

----------


## sajmiratn

ah!.... pushim  

 :buzeqeshje:  tamam , e thash mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## strange

Ncuk nuk e ke then mire  :ngerdheshje:  Po e them unë njehere  :buzeqeshje: 

Unë për Pushime do te shkoje ne Kosove. 


Vazhdoni me  *"Shqipëria e madhe"*

----------


## Shtegtarja

Mbahu Meti mos ke frik se i ke vellezrit ne Amerike..ups Shqiperi te madhe!

*...Forum*

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Forumi shqiptar eshte shendru ne humor


Autobuzi?

----------


## Shtegtarja

Nuk me pelqen te udhetoj me autobus ne vendlinjde!


*Vendlindja


*

----------


## strange

Vendlindja ime eshte vendi me i bukur ne Bote.  :ngerdheshje: 


*Manekenja*  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Izadora

Manekenja eshte nga Kosova.   


Bashkjetes .......

----------


## Shtegtarja

E pelqej bashkejetesen me shume se martesen.

Dashuria

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Dashuria, perbehet nga uria dhe dash.

pra kusha ka uri, duhet te haje nji dash.

*rokoko*

----------


## projekti21_dk

> .....Pushim !!



Përshëndetje manekine.
Të përgëzoj për temën e hapur. Shumë ide e qëlluar.

Sukses!

----------


## Shtegtarja

rokoko pula beri ve....

Sukse kam pasur gjer me tani ne jeten time

Plazhi...


PS:  Gi de Masha te flm,pershendetjet edhe per ju.Pasi u mbyll ajo tema yte,mendova te kemi kete  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

Plazhi eshte i bukur ne vere. 

martesa ......

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

martesa per se dyti, eshte me e mire se e para.


gaxhimixhi

----------


## Izadora

Gaxhimixhi eshte nje fjale  me prejardhje pellazge .  :ngerdheshje: 

lulishte.....

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

tek lulishtja e lagjes mblidheshin gjithe qeflijet, ne pritje te autobuzit...

pallama

----------


## mia@

Cfare eshte kjo fjala pallama?
P.s Lejohen fjalite pyetese?
fjala

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Cfare eshte kjo fjala pallama?
> P.s Lejohen fjalite pyetese?
> fjala



Mendimet e larta gjenden në fjalë të shkurtra.


Kujdes

----------


## Jack Watson

kujdes se na hengre!  :ngerdheshje: 

bashibuzuk

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

> Forumi shqiptar eshte shendru ne humor
> 
> 
> Autobuzi?



Autobuzi me dy drita
shkon e ndalet te trafika
hu nji hu dy
syte e mbyllur te kan ra ty !

----------

